# Size of a Vizsla Puppy?



## gettinganewpup (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi I'm getting a jersey for my Vizsla puppy and don't know what size a puppy is XS,S,M,L,XL

Here is the link to the jersey what size should I buy for a Vizsla puppy?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bruc...el&btsid=55f864a0-7338-47fb-8108-ace98cc1f488


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

They grow awfully fast...don't get a XS or maybe not even a S, they have deep chests to consider, too. Have fun with your new friend.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

If you only want the jersey to fit during early Puppyhood, go small. It won't fit for long though  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

